# Waiting.......Waiting......



## Furryanimal (Apr 30, 2020)

*Where do you not mind waiting?*


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2020)

Anywhere there are animals.
A few years ago, I had a friend who sold real estate.  She wanted me to go with her while she showed a house.  I told her it was boring to me but I went with her, anyway & said "Please don't take too much time in the house."
As we walked into a bedroom, I saw three cats on the bed.  They were very affectionate & when I sat on the bed, two more cats came out from under the bed & joined us.
I told my friend _"_I changed my mind_.  Take all day if you want to."_


----------



## Wren (May 1, 2020)

In a park or by the beach on a warm day, but I never wait long


----------

